# U-bent Metal Halide lamps?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

That is a 400 Watt Metal Halide - Clear - Mogul Base - Horizontal Burn Only Light Bulb
http://www.buylighting.com/400-Watt-Metal-Halide-Clear-Mogul-Base-p/s64445.htm


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That is a 400 Watt Metal Halide - Clear - Mogul Base - Horizontal Burn Only Light Bulb
> http://www.buylighting.com/400-Watt-Metal-Halide-Clear-Mogul-Base-p/s64445.htm


Wow okay, I've never seen one of those.

Horizontal burn only.... so you buy that lamp only for horizontal applications?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Wow okay, I've never seen one of those.
> 
> Horizontal burn only.... so you buy that lamp only for horizontal applications?



Yes i believe they are specially made for that application .

It may have something to do with lumen output but i don't know for sure.


----------



## stlchuck (Jan 9, 2009)

the horizontal lamp does have a higher lumens to wattage ratio. They usually have a tab or a stub on the top of the base to fit a notch in a POM socket (position oriented mogul) so the curve of the arc tube will be pointed the correct way. A standard universal burning position lamp will fit in the socket, (a much cheaper lamp) , and the difference in light output is so small it would not be noticed.


----------

